# Spain La Liga 30 Nov- 03 Dec



## OddsPoster (Nov 29, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
30 Nov 22:00 CA Osasuna - Rayo Vallecano 2.00 3.45 4.00 +192  
01 Dec 17:00 Getafe CF - Malaga CF 2.70 3.30 2.71 +183  
01 Dec 19:00 Valencia FC - Real Sociedad 1.62 3.90 6.00 +192  
01 Dec 21:00 Barcelona FC - Athletic Bilbao 1.11 10.00 23.00 +201  
01 Dec 23:00 Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid 1.50 4.30 7.00 +203  
02 Dec 13:00 Granada CF - Espanyol Barcelona 2.15 3.40 3.50 +188  
02 Dec 18:00 Deportivo La Coruna - Betis Sevilla 2.30 3.30 3.30 +190  
02 Dec 20:00 Celta de Vigo - Levante UD 2.00 3.40 4.05 +190  
02 Dec 22:00 RCD Mallorca - Real Zaragoza 2.05 3.50 3.75 +190  
03 Dec 22:30 Sevilla FC - Real Valladolid 1.85 3.60 4.50 +192


----------

